# About Broke My Back Today!



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 30, 2013)

Found Some Of These Trunk Sections On The Craigslist Today.
No Idea What They Are...
Heavy Heavy Heavy. A 12X20 Log Chunk Is 42 Lbs
Wood Is Weeks Green.

Leaf
[attachment=24144]

Bark, And Leaves
[attachment=24145]

End Grain
[attachment=24146]


I Won't Post What I Thinkkkkk They Are Just So As Not To Taint The Post.
Any Help Would Be Appreciated.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2013)

I know what it is even though we don't see them much here, but you want "guessers" so I'll keep mum. I hope you intend to mill some boards. Although it's a bee-yatch to dry.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 30, 2013)

Feel Free To Chime In Kevin, I Mostly Want To Know How I Need To Handle This Pile By Tomorrow Morning... :dash2:
i suspect mulberry, and lets say had a bad experience with it last time.

also, if that is indeed what it is i was thinking boards. any pointers on thickness, and weight on top of the stack?
i have made many great blanks that worked well, but the last time i cut boards from, i think i had a better chance at winning the lottery.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 30, 2013)

Is it what we call a Tree of Heaven--------- grows super fast--- full of water---- so soft it won't make a 2x4.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 30, 2013)

Tree of Haven - Ailanthus altissima
doesnt have the same leaves.
this stuff is defiantly hard as a rock, id love some 2X4's from it.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 1, 2013)

I would say mulberry also. The leafe is slightly different than the ones in WI but the hardness you describe with the color leads me to say mulberry.


----------

